# Another question about generic



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry to keep asking a bunch of questions but when I first had my thyroid out the surgeon prescribed Levoxyl and the prescription clearly said in big letters DO NOT SUBSTITUTE FOR GENERIC. Now I am looking at my new meds I just got yesterday from the Endo and they are the generic. Is that okay? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Sorry to keep asking a bunch of questions but when I first had my thyroid out the surgeon prescribed Levoxyl and the prescription clearly said in big letters DO NOT SUBSTITUTE FOR GENERIC. Now I am looking at my new meds I just got yesterday from the Endo and they are the generic. Is that okay? Thanks so much for your help.


I personally do not think that that is okay. It is a matter of opinion however. Generics are not chemically identical to brand name. It's the law; the FDA says so. Once you get a patent, no one else can copy that patent. 
Enter generic. There is a slight deviation and as long as it purportedly does the same thing and passes scrutiny in a cohort (don't get me started) then it can hit the market under FDA approval.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

According to MedicineNet, from a pharmacological standpoint, generic and brand-name medications are identical.
http://www.ehow.com/about_5591329_generic-vs_-brand-medications.html

The Levothyroxine (SYNTHROID) Scandal
http://www.worstpills.org/public/page.cfm?op_id=47

Understanding Generic Medicines Vs. Brand Names To Save You Real Money
http://ownthedollar.com/2009/11/understanding-generic-medicines-brand-names-save-real-money/

I have known a few who have taken generic Levothyroxine who said they have no problems with taking it. But I am still sticking to Levoxyl with no predigest.

My Insurance Co pays for Levoxyl as through it is a generic, TG. And they are getting strict with generic and brand names. If there is a generic available and we get brand they are going to charges us the differences between the generic and brand plus co-payment. I don't have a choice now, generic it will certainly have to be.

TG they see levoxyl as a generic!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Levoxyl


Levoxyl IS considered a generic. You need to just be sure the manufacturer is the same and I think Levoxyl is made by King Pharmaceuticals.

Look at your last prescription and compare it to the new one, while the dosage may be different the manufacturer shold be the same. Most pharmacies can order in a specific dose in a matter of 1-2 days.

My pharmacy keeps a bottle of 125mcg Unithroid (also considered generic) on hand for me.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Generics, by law have to be therapeutically equivalent to the brand name in which it is compared to. The active ingredients are suppose to be the same, but there may be differences in dyes, binders, and other non-active ingredients. So unless you have an allergy to a specific dye or something like that, the generic is _suppose_ to be just as good as the brand name.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Lately, new generics have been approved by the FDA as alternatives to levothyroxine sodium brands, such as Levoxyl®. If your pharmacist suggests a generic substitute for Levoxyl.......
http://www.levoxyl.com/patients/1.0_why.asp

mememe is 100% correct.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

To make it easy on yourself - just tell the pharmacy you are needing Levoxyl as your "generic" for T-4 and they should have no problem keeping the dose you are on - they will even order another dose if your doctor adjusts your dose.

I always ask for the actual expire date on the original bottle so if I have to switch around different doses I know the exact date it expires. It is not uncommon in the beginning to try a few different doses to get your body to the levels it wants to be at - that is why dosing based on symptoms as well as lab results is a good idea.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you guys so much!!! I did start the lower dose yesterday (100 mcg). So far I still feel awful. I felt like I was gonna pass out at the grocery store. I talked to the pharmacist and he said the generic and the name brand were exactly the same as far as he's concerned but they do metabolize differently. He said they don't like to switch you from one to the other. I really appreciate all the great info!!!! My OB wrote a referral to a new Endo. Apparantly she only takes patients on a case by case basis so there is no guarantee she will see me.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

GD Women said:


> Lately, new generics have been approved by the FDA as alternatives to levothyroxine sodium brands, such as Levoxyl®. If your pharmacist suggests a generic substitute for Levoxyl.......
> http://www.levoxyl.com/patients/1.0_why.asp
> 
> mememe is 100% correct.


pharmacy tech lol...


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

mememe said:


> pharmacy tech lol...


 Appreciate your expertise - past, present and future!


----------

